# Helloooo



## ad47uk (Aug 26, 2018)

I have just joined. I have been a coffee freak for a while now, I have been using a Gaggia classic until a couple of months back, when it decided to start leaking, since i also needed a new grinder as well I went and got myself a Sage barrista express.

I love it.

I buy my beans from a couple of local roasters.

i will get the classic sorted at some point,


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I had the Sage BE for some time and it served me well. Good luck with sorting the classic!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome mate


----------



## ad47uk (Aug 26, 2018)

Dumnorix said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. I had the Sage BE for some time and it served me well. Good luck with sorting the classic!


I got it for a good price as we had a discount at work and I also had some points. for me it does the job. I have seen some nice machines in the the show of your machine forum. Not sure if I would want to spend that much. Some people thought i was crazy spending £440 on my Sage and as I said I had that cheap.

My classic needs a steam valve, i will get one at some point.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your new machine.

The steam valve is a very common fault / problem exacerbated by poor materials in the valve spindle and over tightening when closing.

A relatively simple repair job with an allen key and a spanner. You may need to gently lever the old one out as they tend to seize to the boiler.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Welcome to the forum and enjoy your new machine.
> 
> The steam valve is a very common fault / problem exacerbated by poor materials in the valve spindle and over tightening when closing.
> 
> A relatively simple repair job with an allen key and a spanner. You may need to gently lever the old one out as they tend to seize to the boiler.


It's not so much poor materials as both pieces are brass. The problem is caused by having a conical peg screwing into a right angle seat. If gaggia had only bothered to angle the seat to match the peg (like an engine valve), we wouldn't have anything to cause a ridge when overnighting.


----------



## rouge55 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello!


----------

